# I need help with a breeding loft.



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

OK guys i was having problems with my neighbors. They were complaining that my large loft was wrecking their view. WOW what a view....you can see the back of my house and my back yard...and my bedroom window. Thats where i got creeped out so now i never have my blinds open  LOL anyway onto the lofts... I want to build 2 lofts. 5 foot high, 4 foot wide, and 6 foot long. Any idea's? Also, these will be breeding lofts. And on the side of each there will be a small aviary. Not too big. 2 foot high, 4 foot wide, 2 foot wide. Both of these lofts can be identical. I just need room. I'm downsizing my rollers too since they don't stand a chance against the hawks in my area.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea, good luck!


----------

